# Sticky  Bikepacking gear bags - who makes 'em?



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Going through the multiple threads here and I don't see one that has a comprehensive list of current bikepacking gear bag manufacturers. I've accumulated some bags from one source but have since found other places that offer them. So, in no particular order, here are some places that offer off-the-rack and custom frame and gear bags for your bikepacking rig.

Hope this helps for those looking into riding into the . Please add to the list as these are the ones I have come across so far.

Revelate Designs LLC
Anchorage Alaska and Springfield Oregon

Cleaveland Mountaineering
Grand Junction, CO

Custom Bicycle Bags from Porcelain Rocket
Calgary, Alberta

Wildcat Gear
Wales, UK

Phantom Pack Systems
Canada

Bike Pack
Poland

Bed Rock Bags
Colorado

Bike-Bag
UK

Bolder Bikepacking Gear
Boulder, CO

J.PAKS_Adventure Cycling Frame Bags
Denver, CO

Barking Bear Bagworks, [email protected]
Conway, MI

Nuclear Sunrise Stitchworks
El Paso, TX

OVEJA NEGRA threadworks
Salida, CO

Alpkit
UK

Jandd Frame Packs
San Diego, CA

Bike Bag Dude Custom Frame Bags
Mt Hutton, NSW, Australia

Wanderlust Bikepacking Gear and Fatbike Pogies
Missoula, MT

Rogue Panda Designs
Flagstaff, AZ

Apidura
London, England

Andrew the Maker
Kansas City, Missouri

Stealth Bike Bags
Wellington, New Zealand

RockGeist
Winston-Salem, NC

Frost River
Duluth, MN

Stashers
USA

Ortlieb
International

Arkel
International

Becker Gear

Road Runner Bags
California, USA

Cedaero
MN, USA

WOHO BIKE

Sturdy Bags Design
Twin Cities, MN

Pack Northwest
Bellingham, WA

Old Man Mountain
Bend, OR

Lead Out!
California


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

I just ordered a custom frame bag from Phantom Pack Systems. I don't have it yet, but Tim has been easy to work with so far. I'll post a review once I get the bag.

Phantom Pack Systems


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Carousel - I'm not sure I would include them anymore. Too many horror stories on that company.

Revelate Designs - I don't think Eric make's custom frame bags anymore, but makes high quality "off-the-rack" bags and accessories.

Woody


----------



## Curtis C (Mar 28, 2009)

woody.1 said:


> Carousel - I'm not sure I would include them anymore. Too many horror stories on that company.


There is a lot of bad rep out there for Carousel right now. Hope they can get things corrected and get back on track if that's their hope.

There are a few individuals out there making quality gear on a smaller scale. They will build custom gear at reasonable prices.

Curtis


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

oops, double post due to system lag...


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

woody.1 said:


> Carousel - I'm not sure I would include them anymore. Too many horror stories on that company.
> Woody


I don't think that it's fair to take Carousel off the list because some people have had bad experiences. A lot of people have had good experiences as well. But the level of service isn't really the issue--it's whether they sell bags, which they do. The decision to buy from them or not should be based on reviews, word-of-mouth, etc.--not because they don't appear in a listing.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

TobyGadd said:


> I don't think that it's fair to take Carousel off the list because some people have had bad experiences. A lot of people have had good experiences as well. But the level of service isn't really the issue--it's whether they sell bags, which they do. The decision to buy from them or not should be based on reviews, word-of-mouth, etc.--not because they don't appear in a listing.


That's fair enough.

Maybe we need a sticky on gear review.

Woody


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

woody.1 said:


> That's fair enough.
> 
> Maybe we need a sticky on gear review.
> 
> Woody


That would be really helpful, especially for bikepacking gear bags. Finding a collective amount of information on them isn't the easiest.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

Bikepack - Based in Poland.

I've been very happy with mine. Prices are spot on plus no import tax for anyone living in Europe!


----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

Hmmm.....doesn't seem like there are too many guys out there making custom bags anymore, with Revelate out of the game and people hesitant to purchase from CDW. I know someone who hopefully will be making a debut shortly who has been doing awesome work.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

My Porcelain Rocket bags for my Surly Pugsley...very nicely made...:thumbsup:

I'm getting another custom frame bag for my 29er MTB so I can use the seat & bar bags with that bike as well depending how fat a tire I want to run.

Custom Bicycle Bags from Porcelain Rocket

I'm not sure who else is making custom bags these days? Given the cost it's nice to get a bag that fits my frame perfectly and in the fabric I want.










He also made these custom bags for my Surly Big Dummy and Santa Cruz Nomad.


----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

vikb said:


> I'm not sure who else is making custom bags these days?


I made my own kit and they're A LOT of work. Not only that but the cost of X-Pac has almost doubled this past month. I'm not surprised that there aren't a bunch of people wanting to jump into the market. Seems like the only real way to make it profitable is to stick to a particular frame line, stamp out all the fabric pieces and make them assembly line style.

I made one for my Salsa Fargo (medium) and love it. The learning curve was quick for me though because I have a small side business that involves sewing, so I have the equipment and the skills (The Kozie Canine - Handmade Collars, Harnesses & Leashes). If someone REALLY wants a frame bag for a Medium Salsa Fargo I could be persuaded to build one (since I have the template built already and know it's a perfect fit) but beyond that, it's just too much work.


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm in.










Just starting out.

Bedrock bags and packs


----------



## ConfederateLawyer (Jun 3, 2011)

thesergeant said:


> I made my own kit


Great looking bags! I particularly like the one made from pirated Tyvek bags from the USPS. You could play that one off as team issue. I recently stitched together my own teeny-tiny frame bag for a new Salsa Vaya. I wanted something small enough to just hold a cable-lock, a spare $20, and a couple of Gu packets. It turned out even better than I had hoped. I'm now going to make one for my wife's bike that will be a little larger. Not everyone is a DIYer, but if you can build stuff then the best way to get the bag you want is to just make it.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

F3 Designs makes custom bags...

Bikepacking Gear

I have one of their seatbags and it has been great.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

vikb said:


> My Porcelain Rocket bags for my Surly Pugsley...very nicely made...:thumbsup:
> 
> I'm getting another custom frame bag for my 29er MTB so I can use the seat & bar bags with that bike as well depending how fat a tire I want to run.












I repurposed my Pugsley's Porcelain Rocket bags to my 29er so I could go on an overnight ride this week. The bags were rock solid even when I did some stupid human tricks and crashed...:eekster: I'm getting a frame bag for the 29er that will fit properly, but the Pugsley bag did okay even though I had to jam it in a bit...










It's nice to have a luggage system for my bikes that I can ride hard without having to think about my gear. Definitely an improvement over bikepacking with racks and panniers...:thumbsup:


----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

ConfederateLawyer said:


> Great looking bags! I particularly like the one made from pirated Tyvek bags from the USPS. You could play that one off as team issue. I recently stitched together my own teeny-tiny frame bag for a new Salsa Vaya.


Excellent work! Perfect fit and you can tell it was well made. I'm going to be making something similar for my Chili Con Crosso.

Does the velcro on the exterior have a function or was it just for aesthetics? Looks great either way.


----------



## Iwanttorideatnight (Dec 21, 2011)

I really would like to have one of those seat bags for my commute. The Porcelain Rocket by far is the most appealing. My backpack is really a pain since I always carry stuff which includes two heavy Kryptonite bike locks. I think if the seat bag can be customized to have an option for shoulder strap which resembles of a messenger bag then I would definitely have one of these.


----------



## Area45 (Jul 14, 2011)

Good thread.


----------



## Rhino-x (Sep 17, 2006)

I went for kit through Cleaveland Mountereering.

And I wrote a review of it here;

Enduro Pulse - BikePacking Equipment 101


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Iwanttorideatnight said:


> I really would like to have one of those seat bags for my commute. The Porcelain Rocket by far is the most appealing. My backpack is really a pain since I always carry stuff which includes two heavy Kryptonite bike locks. I think if the seat bag can be customized to have an option for shoulder strap which resembles of a messenger bag then I would definitely have one of these.


Scott at PR does full custom bags. You just need to explain what you want and he'll design/sew it.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

D45yth said:


> Bikepack - Based in Poland.
> 
> I've been very happy with mine. Prices are spot on plus no import tax for anyone living in Europe!


Right on !
Getting a nice frambag (or any other gear for that matter) from the US can turn into an very expensive thing after taxes etc.

I ordered mine from : Bikebags And i am expecting it any day now.
Communication and exchanging ideas have been great, just as the prices.:thumbsup:
I will post a some pics as soon as i have the oppurtunity.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

TobyGadd said:


> I don't think that it's fair to take Carousel off the list because some people have had bad experiences. A lot of people have had good experiences as well. But the level of service isn't really the issue--it's whether they sell bags, which they do. The decision to buy from them or not should be based on reviews, word-of-mouth, etc.--not because they don't appear in a listing.


FYI. I actually have bar and seat bag by CDW and very happy with the quality of them. I've heard the horror stories as well, but the product really stands on their own.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Hadn't heard of Phantom Pack 'til I found this thread today. Really interested in those fenders-*anyone here have a set?*


----------



## 12wheels (Dec 10, 2005)

Add me to the list. I've been making stock and custom gear for the past year and a half which has been used and raced on the Divide, Colorado Trail, Paris Brest Paris, Arrowhead 135, etc. I'm in the process of building a webpage but my contact info and some pictures are available in the Bikepacking.net classified.
Saddlebags/Seat bags

Some additional pictures of the gear:
bikepacking gear - a set on Flickr


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

That cut out for your hand is a great idea !:thumbsup:
I will keep that in the back of my head for my next one.


----------



## Curtis C (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a setup that 12wheels built for my BigTop. Quality gear, worthy of being included on the list above.


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

I don't want this to be controversial, but those that are looking to buy some new bags need to really look at the detailing and compare to others. Some of these makers are for sure making a good product that would without a doubt work, but there are a couple other makers out there that are making a product that are above and beyond the others. The devil is in the details. Look at strap placement, stabalizing features to prevent rear bag sway, internal dividers (that come standard).

Like I said, pretty much anything that holds something will work. But if you're going to spend some cash on something custom made or even off the shelf from a bag maker I would encourage you to do some research on who is providing, "the most bang for your buck."


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

sherpaxc said:


> I don't want this to be controversial, but those that are looking to buy some new bags need to really look at the detailing and compare to others. Some of these makers are for sure making a good product that would without a doubt work, but there are a couple other makers out there that are making a product that are above and beyond the others. The devil is in the details. Look at strap placement, stabalizing features to prevent rear bag sway, internal dividers (that come standard).
> 
> Like I said, pretty much anything that holds something will work. But if you're going to spend some cash on something custom made or even off the shelf from a bag maker I would encourage you to do some research on who is providing, "the most bang for your buck."


Good advice, but hard to follow. Almost all of the guys supplying this gear do so my mail, so there's no way to physically compare the different products. It makes choosing really hard.

Maybe somebody needs to convince these guys to send them a kit for comparison--and then write up a comprehensive comparative review. Consumer Reports style! Anyone work at a bike magazine that could take this up?


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah, I'm being vague for a reason. I just don't feel like starting a pissing match, but there is some major differences in engineering differences in some of these bags. I've been around for a while and have 2 rear seat packs from different builders and have physically tested (ridden with) bags from 2 others. There are glaring differences between the upper tier builders and others.

You're right though, it would be nice to have someone like Dave C do a gear review like he does on backpackinglight. I know he is writing an article about bikepacking but my "hunch" is that it's more about a "how to" instead of the more technical features of different builders.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

sherpaxc said:


> You're right though, it would be nice to have someone like Dave C do a gear review like he does on backpackinglight. I know he is writing an article about bikepacking but my "hunch" is that it's more about a "how to" instead of the more technical features of different builders.


Maybe I'll e-mail Dave C. I love his backpacking site, and I agree that he'd do an awesome job of reviewing bikepacking gear!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

sherpaxc said:


> Yeah, I'm being vague for a reason. I just don't feel like starting a pissing match, but there is some major differences in engineering differences in some of these bags. I've been around for a while and have 2 rear seat packs from different builders and have physically tested (ridden with) bags from 2 others. There are glaring differences between the upper tier builders and others.


I'd appreciate hearing the differences from someone with first-hand experience...not just insinuations, since I have no clue what you've used or been happy with.

Critiques from experienced users could help producers and consumers. Please detail the glaring differences that make a bag a great bag.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

baker said:


> I'd appreciate hearing the differences from someone with first-hand experience...not just insinuations, since I have no clue what you've used or been happy with.
> 
> Critiques from experienced users could help producers and consumers. Please detail the glaring differences that make a bag a great bag.


I can understand why he's being careful. A guy had his post removed for stating his opinions about a couple of manufactures. While MTBR.com seems a little calmer about dissenting opinions, I think that a lot of people get pretty heated about these things...


----------



## Bearbait (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey Toby,
Dave did in fact conduct test / review last year of Revelate, Carousel and PR seat bags for BPL. I'm not sure what the publishing status is.


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

The BPL articles will be in three parts: introduction/basic how-to, backpack review, seatbag review. I have no insight into the publishing schedule. Should be soon(ish). The seatbag review is as much an overview of rackless carry systems as it is a head to head review. Such an approach dovetails nicely with BPLs mission exactly because you need a reasonably streamlined kit for the seatbag/framepack paradigm to work well. The piece needed to be as much about technique as anything because, horrid looking rigs at the TD startline nonewithstanding, you can't just buy a seatbag and call it good.

Revelate and Porcelain participated. Carousel was interested, but was not included. Jeff Boatman was rightly loath to provide just a seatbag, being concerned that this wouldn't represent his brand well. He offered to send me his personal bike/kit, which was very generous, and we had some very illuminating conversations about bikepacking. In the end I didn't have the (considerable) time it would have taken to do justice to something as complex as a full kit and a new-to-me bike.

To get the full scope you'll have to read the article(s), but I can say what most already know: that Revelate and Porcelain make extraordinarily high-quality stuff. I see a fair amount of gear, and in terms of design and execution would put either up next to any manufacturer of outdoor gear of which I'm aware. Mainstream or cottage, in any discipline. And much better than many well-respected brands in either category.

-Dave C, BPL staff, but not writing here as BPL staff


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Dave C!

Now, you just need to add in the other little guys!


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

I knew this was an expanding area of interest, but hadn't kept tabs on how many "little guys" there were. More power to 'em. 

I'll keeping making my own framebags, and made one seatbag that was pretty functional, but as Travis said this stuff is not simple. Small details are significant and turn good gear into great.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/beckerdesign

New company out of Fairbanks, AK. Tupps makes some pretty nice bags. His company was formerly: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100003513366918


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

ionsmuse said:


> -Dave C, BPL staff, but not writing here as BPL staff


Dave, your articles and joining of BPL Staff are the reason I'm actually (finally) sending in money to become a member. I really look forward to reading your thoughts on the different bags. As an owner of 2 of the 3 listed by you, I'm interested to hear your thoughts. Both have seen some pretty extensive use and I have a feeling you'll be pointing out similar details that I've noticed.

One thing is for sure, we've (bikepacking community) have a great thing going with plenty of options to support the local economy. Ultimately though, it's not about the gear one collects but the getting out and using what you have.

Cheers!


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm starting to make them but still in prototyping process.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*JPaks out of Denver/Golden area*

JPaks - Adventure Cycling Frame Paks

****


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

scar said:


> JPaks - Adventure Cycling Frame Paks
> ****


I just sent in an order today with JPaks. A frame bag for my Salsa Spearfish. I'm psyched to have a custom bag and not have to go thru the difficulty of making it myself.


----------



## scout (Jul 12, 2006)

I might be better off starting a new thread but here goes:
Do those of you who have used a handlebar bag/sling have to lengthen your brake/shifter cables or is there a workaround? Seems my cables are compressed to much by the sling to be effective...


----------



## scout (Jul 12, 2006)

And a follow up question, do those of you who ride with seatbags have any issues getting behind the seat on technical sections?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

scout said:


> And a follow up question, do those of you who ride with seatbags have any issues getting behind the seat on technical sections?


Ha! Yeah, the seatbag surprised me on the first technical descent. I got used to it fairly quickly, but I definitely can't get behind the seat as far/low with the seatbag there.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

scout said:


> And a follow up question, do those of you who ride with seatbags have any issues getting behind the seat on technical sections?


I obviously can't drop my butt DOWN to the tire anymore. But I can get my weight BACK reasonably well.

I just bought a dropper seatpost, and I'll be testing it with my seat bag. Not sure if I'll race with it due to the extra weight, but it'll be interesting to see if it'll work.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

baker said:


> Ha! Yeah, the seatbag surprised me on the first technical descent..


Ha, I remember the first time too.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

I just received my custom frame bag from Phantom Pack (Phantom Pack Systems), and I am blown away. The construction quality is incredible-so much attention to detail, such as zipper-pull covers, reinforced stress points, carbon fiber side panels, etc. A perfect fit, and actually much lighter than I expected. Very simply, this is the one of the best pieces of gear that I've ever purchased-and an awesome deal at any price.

I've also got some gear from the "big" names in bikepacking gear, and Tim's stuff is even better.

For those who aren't into the default color scheme of the gear listed on his website, Tim will let you choose your own colors. I went with all-black, and it looks GREAT!


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

sherpaxc said:


> I don't want this to be controversial, but those that are looking to buy some new bags need to really look at the detailing and compare to others. Some of these makers are for sure making a good product that would without a doubt work, but there are a couple other makers out there that are making a product that are above and beyond the others. The devil is in the details. Look at strap placement, stabalizing features to prevent rear bag sway, internal dividers (that come standard).
> 
> Like I said, pretty much anything that holds something will work. But if you're going to spend some cash on something custom made or even off the shelf from a bag maker I would encourage you to do some research on who is providing, "the most bang for your buck."


Sounds about right.
I'd tell anyone to go straight to Revelate for stock stuff and to Porcelain for the frame bag. 
And I just about say that on this page under Quality

Custom frame bags are the best niche I can fill, since some can no longer do them (understandably).

This is a part time gig for me alongside a busy engineering student schedule, although I will be full time this summer - bring on the custom orders.

Also, most of the seat bags out there look like direct copies of Revelate/Carousel designs. I've never seen them up close in person long enough to get the construction details, and I've never figured out why they all have a curve at the bottom - seems that would take away from vertical stiffness. My stiffeners butt straight into the seat tube.
Do they move around a bit? Sure. Can I feel it on rough singletrack? Nope.

Experience Level - I have over 100 paid for items out there, plus early experiments myself, and a bunch of other personal sewing for ultralight backpacking.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

This thread needs to be stickied...


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

TobyGadd said:


> I just received my custom frame bag from Phantom Pack (Phantom Pack Systems), and I am blown away...


That stuff looks great. I really like how they have used the flexible carbon fiber panels. Price is good too.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

TigWorld said:


> That stuff looks great. I really like how they have used the flexible carbon fiber panels. Price is good too.


Yeah, the panels, combined with an internal Velcro divider, really help keep the bag stable and trim. Great design! Tim must have a beefy sewing machine to get through all of that materiel!


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

TobyGadd said:


> This thread needs to be stickied...


Cool, can you update the first post as needed so all info is in one spot. I hate scrolling through threads to find info. I can't edit it. Something about being an old post.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

ranier said:


> Cool, can you update the first post as needed so all info is in one spot. I hate scrolling through threads to find info. I can't edit it. Something about being an old post.


Good idea. I'll consolidate it later today.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Here are a few shots of the bags from Buggybags.
I ordered a frambag from Jon, and i am happy to say that i am very pleased with it !:thumbsup:
The order took a bit longer than usual, but he made up for that big time !
( the delay was because Jon had to move, at the last moment i thought of some some changes, and there was an error made with the shipping adress that i use so it was returned to Jon twice....:madman

The righthand side of the framebag has 2 compartments, a small one for tools, pump and lock. (with black on black embroidery!)
And a bigger one that has a smaller pocket inside for some small things, (pretzel M&M's in this case)
And the Bottom of the upper compartment can be removed to create one big compartment.
The entire left side is one big pocket for maps.
As a bonus Jon made 2 gastank/TTbags that were a try out for some other things he's working on.
The first one a a basic bag that is attached to the frambag with 2 velcro flaps, that will easily fit a 1.25 liter soda bottle. (the bottle in the picture is a 0.75Ltr one)
And the second one is a bag with a window to put your phone/gps in and it will be protected from the elements and still see or use it.
this one also attaches with 2 velcro flaps, but it has a extra piece of velcro so that it can be used on other bikes as well without having to use the framebag.

Jon has another satisfied cutomer that is already contemplating another order for a frambag..!


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

I like the idea of that cell phone/gps window. That's neat. Haven't seen that before. Was there a reason why you chose to use that fabric and zipper combo? Seems like it would really soak up the water/let it through.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

sherpaxc said:


> I like the idea of that cell phone/gps window. That's neat. Haven't seen that before. Was there a reason why you chose to use that fabric and zipper combo? Seems like it would really soak up the water/let it through.


I thought that it would be a usefull idea for when i am using a gps. 
And the fabric/zipper combo wasn't my idea, but it's suposed to be watertight.
( i will try that somewhere in the next days with a showertest.)
Those 2 bags were just a experiment, and they were a "gift".
And i guess i don't look a given horse in the mouth.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

This thread got me so fired up I bit the bullet and made myself a custom saddle pack for my Stratospire 2 tent. Did a proto in tyvek and then the final in 500d waterproof cordura reinforced with webbing at any wear points.










I've got plenty of detail on prototyping and assembly process here.

My aim was to get something light (finished weight 185g) that fits my tent and bike/seatpost/saddle combo perfectly. The pack replaces my tent's stuffsack and as I made all of the straps removable, they can be left on the bike or reused when its time to ditch the bike and hike up a summit to camp. I can't wait to try it out.

If I didn't have some pretty specific requirements I would have just bought one from one of the awesome makers in this thread. There's lots of work involved and the prices I've seen are cheap for what you get.


----------



## b3ksmith (Sep 18, 2005)

TobyGadd said:


> I just received my custom frame bag from Phantom Pack (Phantom Pack Systems), and I am blown away. The construction quality is incredible-so much attention to detail, such as zipper-pull covers, reinforced stress points, carbon fiber side panels, etc. A perfect fit, and actually much lighter than I expected. Very simply, this is the one of the best pieces of gear that I've ever purchased-and an awesome deal at any price.
> 
> I've also got some gear from the "big" names in bikepacking gear, and Tim's stuff is even better.
> 
> For those who aren't into the default color scheme of the gear listed on his website, Tim will let you choose your own colors. I went with all-black, and it looks GREAT!


Did you order the bags from the within the U.S.? If so, was there any issue any duty fees?

_"If ordering from outside Canada,Any Duties/Border fees are the customers responsibility" _?.

Thanks


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

b3ksmith said:


> Did you order the bags from the within the U.S.? If so, was there any issue any duty fees?
> 
> _"If ordering from outside Canada,Any Duties/Border fees are the customers responsibility" _?.
> 
> Thanks


Nope, didn't pay anything extra. It shipped quickly and problem-free. I'm in Colorado.


----------



## Frank Z (Feb 24, 2008)

Good informative thread. And nice bag, Rabies. I've got to see the bags and bike irl at a Benelux-meeting sometime soon!


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

For us Europeans, i think the bags Jon is making are some of the nicest and cost friendly options.
Every bag is a one off, and custom wishes are possible and cost very little.
I have also suggested some other designs and bags, and he is taking them in consideration.
So if enough people will ask for them, i am sure he will come up with a new and improved line of products.
I really like ordering and working with small company's/fabricators like this, and that's where i like to spend my money as well.
I currently am in the proces of ordering a set of custom fenders for the Pugsley from someone else, and communications with this guy is also very good.

FrankZ, where are you located ?


----------



## Frank Z (Feb 24, 2008)

@Rabies:
M'tricht. 

I've got a 'saddlebag' from BP, Poland, and I like the finish and communication too. I'm tempted to order a framebag from him. Just have to choose between the Pugs and my Fargo. Leadtime is now approximately 6 weeks.


----------



## Frank Z (Feb 24, 2008)

@Rabies:
M'tricht. 

I've got a 'saddlebag' from BP, Poland, and I like the finish and communication too. I'm tempted to order a frame bag from him. Just have to choose between the Pugs and my Fargo. Lead time is now approximately 6 weeks.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Frank Z said:


> @Rabies:
> M'tricht.
> 
> I've got a 'saddlebag' from BP, Poland, and I like the finish and communication too. I'm tempted to order a frame bag from him. Just have to choose between the Pugs and my Fargo. Lead time is now approximately 6 weeks.


FrankZ, the prices of those bags are very good as well.

BTW.
Is it possible to go camping in the wild anywhere in your area ?
Or maybe some farmer that have a small camping place out in the back ?
I have been thinking about taking a small trip to Limburg (or maybe Terschelling) for a while now, but i don't like the idea of having to stay at a regular campground with all the screaming kids, (drunk) parents etc...


----------



## Frank Z (Feb 24, 2008)

Pb-ed you.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

I just got all my gear from Revelate. Pika seat bag, the Sling for the front of the bars and a Jerrycan rear gas tank. Everything looks top notch and is a great fit. Also was shipped super fast. The Sling will hold an REI dry sack, and I'm also going to get a cheapo gas tank (Revelate one won't fit, as my stem has no spacers under it) 

-Tom


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

sherpaxc said:


> I like the idea of that cell phone/gps window. That's neat. Haven't seen that before. Was there a reason why you chose to use that fabric and zipper combo? Seems like it would really soak up the water/let it through.


A quick update on this..:
The bags are watertight (yesterday my waterbottle got opened by accident, and wothing came out of the bag !) , the zippers are not. 
Jon is not used (yet) to making bags with finer zips, because for his normal bags he uses other bigger ones.
But ihe asked me to return them to him, and he would do some opgrades en them at no charge. :thumbsup:
I am happy to do this and help him with the furthe development of his products.

Also i had a great idea that i am working out with him that will probably will be a great bag for the shorter rides on my SS in the summertime.
I hope to reveal it in the very near future.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is are 2 pictures of the template that i made up for a very special bag for my Summer-SSer.
It may look like nothing fancy, but it will end up being one of the coolest bags around.

More of this in a few weeks....


----------



## Mr Cup (May 31, 2011)

What's the best fabric to use if I'm going to build my own? I'm wondering if a tarp like material would work if I sew a liner in it.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Mr Cup said:


> What's the best fabric to use if I'm going to build my own? I'm wondering if a tarp like material would work if I sew a liner in it.


Most people would probably recommend XPac. Just type it in Google. There are a number of US outlets.


----------



## RAvant (Jul 23, 2008)

I bought all my packs from Greg 12 Wheels, Bolder Bikepacking Gear and have loved each bag. They all fit teh bike perfect and Greg was great to work with. All bags arrived on time and were exactly as ordered. All my bags in the future will come from Greg and I highly recommed his services...


----------



## barkingbear (May 11, 2012)

*Barking Bear Bagworks*

Just a quick post about my bags. Barking Bear Bagworks is the name I sew under. I've been doing framebags mostly but, I just made a seatbag and tested it out. It looks and works great if I do say so myself. Anyway, I don't have a website but, if you are interested check out fat-bike.com, they did a nice little write up on me a month or so ago. Thanks


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

barkingbear said:


> Just a quick post about my bags. Barking Bear Bagworks is the name I sew under. I've been doing framebags mostly but, I just made a seatbag and tested it out. It looks and works great if I do say so myself. Anyway, I don't have a website but, if you are interested check out fat-bike.com, they did a nice little write up on me a month or so ago. Thanks


Good to hear that there's another gear maker out there. PM me your contact info, and I'll add you to the first post in this thread.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

There's a bunch of us as of late. The number keep growing. I too, am doing mostly frame and top tube bags. I will attempt the bar and seat bags when I get back from the TDR. We'll see how my own frame and top tube bags hold up to the punishment.

Maybe we need to have a world-wide bag makers summit!


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

TobyGadd said:


> Good to hear that there's another gear maker out there. PM me your contact info, and I'll add you to the first post in this thread.


Maybe it's a good idea to place the country where the makers on the list are located in behind the links of their websites ?


----------



## constantijn13 (Oct 11, 2006)

hou mij ook maar op de hoogte inz een bikepacking tripje in limburg of de wadden!


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

I will keep you in mind.
Outside the weekends i basicly have all the free time i want/need so my idea was to go somehwhere between monday and friday.
I just have been waiting for the weather to get better.
And i still have to make the decision if i want to buy a hammock or use my tent that i already have.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Rabies010 said:


> Here are a few shots of the bags from Buggybags.
> I ordered a frambag from Jon, and i am happy to say that i am very pleased with it !:thumbsup:


Those bags look great!

But...

...I'm also really interested in where you got (or how you built) that mount for your Magicshine headlight


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

random walk said:


> Those bags look great!
> 
> But...
> 
> ...I'm also really interested in where you got (or how you built) that mount for your Magicshine headlight


The bags ARE great !

And more info on my "spork" can de found here : http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-do-yourself/frontlight-mounting-spoon-736547.html


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Rabies010 said:


> The bags ARE great !
> 
> And more info on my "spork" can de found here : http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-do-yourself/frontlight-mounting-spoon-736547.html


Love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

TigWorld said:


> Love it! :thumbsup:


Tnx !


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Rabies010 said:


> The bags ARE great !
> 
> And more info on my "spork" can de found here : https://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-do-yourself/frontlight-mounting-spoon-736547.html


----------



## alpka (Aug 20, 2007)

Just ordered a Revelate Tangle frame bag today. And got a notice that it shipped-the same day!! that rocks.


----------



## alpka (Aug 20, 2007)

Got the bag, looks great. The medium is almost too big for my large MC29 but I am pretty sure it will work. 
Thanks for the great service Eric at Revelate


----------



## ManfredFreitag (May 10, 2012)

some of these bags look like they could turn a knife blade and seem way overbuilt. Anyone making stuff out of Dyneema or lightweight fabric that isn't built like a ship hull?


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Work in progress.*

Today i got some pictures of my new bag that is being made by Jon from Buggybags.
it's not finished yet, but here are a few pics as a teaser...
(this bag that has a special summer feature.)
When the bag is finished i will open a new thread for it.


----------



## zerodish (Jun 17, 2006)

Any motorcycle shop will sell you a stash tube. You can make your own out of PVC pipe. These are useful for anything you want to keep dry or for items that can damage your bags like an adjustable wrench.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

If you are afraid that an adjustable wrench will damage your gear, just put it in a piece of old innertube.


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

A while back I saw a picture of a big under saddle bag that connected to the saddle rails, seat post, and also to the top rack braze-ons. I'm not sure if it was an internal frame or what, but it looked like a really stable cross between a saddle bag and rack trunk bag.

Anyone know who makes a bag like that?


----------



## Turtle01 (Sep 20, 2005)

Would that bag be per chance the Jandd Mountain Wedge III?

Mountain Wedge III


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

That looks interesting, but the one I saw looked like one of the long under saddle bags (as seen in this thread) with screw in mounts to the top braze-on's, the ones up by the saddle (presumably to carry a bit more weight and prevent sway).


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

mangoman said:


> Hadn't heard of Phantom Pack 'til I found this thread today. Really interested in those fenders-*anyone here have a set?*


Yep. Terrific stuff.


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

Alpkit Framebag - Cooler than a bumbag, more practical than panniers - Special Stuff Outdoor Gear Shop - Alpkit

Some good stuff on it's way from Alpkit in the UK. I have an early tester bag they made for my Jones, it's a great fit and does the job well.



I can also vouch for Buggybag's frame bags, really solid stuff. Mine's a bit larger / wider and heavier than the Alpkit bag (450g vs 240g approx), but if you wanted something to last a lot of heavy use the Buggybag is as tough and well made as they come - thick cordura, really chunky YKK zippers etc. Good VFM and service too.


----------



## cjsbike (Mar 28, 2004)

*Barking Bear Bagworks*

Here is a new comer to the bag world:

Barking Bear Bagworks out of Conway, Michigan. Conway is an hour north of Traverse City.

I stumbled onto Jason's custom bags while reading up on a local fatbike race. Fat-Bike.com wrote an article about Barking Bear Bagworks:

Business Profile - Barking Bear Bagworks | FAT-BIKE.COM

I have many items from Eric at Revelate Designs, but since he is out of the custom bag business, I had Jason create a one bag fits all for my Quiring 29er and Quiring fatbike.

Jason's stuff is top notch. He is great to work with and turn around time is less than 2 weeks (He did not have many orders in front of my order). Best part (At least for Michiganders) he is close by!

His contact right now is by email: [email protected] He communication is fast!

Photos posted of the bag attached to the fatbike and 29er.

-Chad


----------



## wildwoody (Jun 29, 2012)

old man mountain racks


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

And HERE you can see another great example of some more custom work by Buggybags. :thumbsup:


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

A shout out to Porcelain Rocket for jumping hoops to get a couple Anything Cage Bags to me on the fly. Thanks, Scott!

Mike


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

cjsbike said:


> Here is a new comer to the bag world:
> 
> Barking Bear Bagworks out of Conway, Michigan. Conway is an hour north of Traverse City.
> 
> ...


Sent an email to Jason today, I live in Michigan and would love a piece of local bags. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have just received an email from Jon from Bike-Bag. (formerly known as Buggybags)
In this mail he send me the link to his new site that is dedicated to the production of (custom) bikebags.
Here is the link : Welcome To BikeBag.co.uk
(click on the pictures to enter)

Maybe Ranier can change the link in the first post ?


----------



## fastmtnbiker33w (Feb 3, 2004)

*Nuclear Sunrise Stitchworks*

Hey guys and gals. Thought I'd put myself out there since I'm getting pretty quick at constructing sweet gear for myself and my friends.

I make custom frame bags, top tube bags, and a nifty and super secure bar harness/bag system. I've been making bags for a year now and have dabbled off and on with a sewing machine for my entire life....even spent a bit of time in a not so sweaty custom manufacturing shop. I use an industrial machine, quality materials, and have some techniques that set my bags apart from other manufacturers.

I do NOT make seat bags since others are mass producing those now. I've even debated not making the bar harness, but I like my design much better than the other stuff out there.

You can check out some of my work and starting prices at Nuclear Sunrise Stitchworks.

Here's a pic of my kit that I used to successfully complete my first CTR attempt. (4 days 21 hrs of some serious pounding on that gear). The frame bag is a modular 2 piece system that is bolted in to the bottle cage mounts. I can remove the lower part and use 2 bottle cages with the upper bag. Just a small sample of what I've produced.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

fastmtnbiker33w said:


> You can check out some of my work and starting prices at Nuclear Sunrise Stitchworks.


You've been added to the top list!

Cheers,
Toby


----------



## Bike-BAG Man (Sep 18, 2012)

After much work refining the design of Bike-BAG over the last year we have finally developed a "generic" method to manufacture frame bags for Any Frame, we still need a template but there are many less measurements to worry about, this includes the conical frames which are becoming more prevalent.

Here is our latest offering.



















Colour Options are available along with custom embroidery for Teams/Culbs etc...

The improved design is lighter, and much less bulky round the attachment points.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Jon, and welcome to this part of the forum.
I hope you will find more info/inspiration for your future products over here.
Then i finally can go for a complete BikeBag setup. :thumbsup:

P.


----------



## Scatman (Sep 20, 2012)

*another for the list*

OVEJA NEGRA threadworks - Home


----------



## leadvegas (Nov 20, 2007)

*Ovens Negra Bags*

I've got a bag from Oveja Negra and it's awesome! They're making another one for me right now to turn my Mukluk into a hunting bike. Great product and people to work with.


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

I own a Revelate Designs Pika saddle bag for 4 months now and am very pleased with it. I bought mainly to use it for full day road rides or audax rides. But as I also commute everyday and also use my bicycles to go shopping, I also use it as a bicycle box to carry many things. The Pika did the job to carry 3 bottles of wine and some roquefort cheese last week !

I am not a bikepacker at all, but I really appreciate the style and modernity about this bag. I don't like old school bicycle bags like Carradice and Gilles Berthoud that force you to install plenty of other metal supports. This can swap from a bike to another in less than a minute without any tools or added parts.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone knows why the industry big guys like Topeak don't jump into this market?


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

maybe too small market for a worldwide company like them.......

and that's a good point. I am really glad to buy handmade quality products.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

I wonder if the market is still that small...
This came to my mind wile checking Topeak webside. They already have some reasonable looking fuel tanks and some of their saddlebag designs could easly be made into a bikepacking seatbag form:

Topeak® Cycling Accessories

Not saying that I want them to jump on the train, as having numerous smaller brands working is always better. I'm just curious why don't they do it


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Topeak is in a small way. Thanksfully, for those of us that make bags, they don't take the market too seriously. What I've seen that they do, design-wise, is pretty good but the material selection is typical German and quite unattractive. Timbuk2 does a better job with their top tube "Bento Box". Salsa is about the only major manufacturer but they've just employed a hand maker to do their stuff for them. Beyond that, I don't know of anyone.


----------



## downhillur (Sep 2, 2009)

*$20 (free shipping) waterproof panniers and rear rack from aawyeah.com*

Cross post from "deals" section:

I just finished a one week bike tour and am very happy with the deals I got on the rear rack and waterproof panniers (free shipping on both):

Waterproof Bicycle Touring/Shopping Panniers Large Yellow/Black - AAWYEAH Bikes and Bicycle Parts

Bicycle Alloy Rear Rack for Touring Panniers - AAWYEAH Bikes and Bicycle Parts

I used to have Ortlieb panniers (which got stolen along with my bike) and would rate the aawyeah panniers at the same level, but at 1/4 the price. They also have the panniers in all black and in red.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

A large handlebar harness was crushing my cables so my fix was to go to 10L drybag strapped on the bars under the brake and shifter cables.


----------



## T-manTorin (Nov 3, 2012)

*BikePacking Gear Builder*

Hello to all you Cyclist's and Bikepacker's,
Got to love this new sport of Adventuring the Backcountry and getting out there for days on end. I have been building *Bikepacking gear* for a year now and wanted to introduce myself and my new company. My name is Torin Browning (T-manTorin). I live in North Idaho and am helping our Inland Northwest Community become more aware of the Bikepacking world. I love how you all are so passionate for the sport and am enjoying all the innovations that are happening on building the equipment. Amazing ideas and products out there! I'm serving the Inland Northwest and will also build equipment nation-wide. My designs are a little bit different for the Handlebar Pack and the Seat Pack. They have proved to work really well, hold a lot of content, and are very stable on the bike.

My company is called *Lone Mountain Innovations. *

Here is the link to my website: Lone Mountain Innovations LLC | Builder of Top Quality BikePacking Accessories

Let me know if I can help out
Thanks and enjoy the ride of life!


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

T-manTorin said:


> My company is called *Lone Mountain Innovations. *
> 
> Here is the link to my website: Lone Mountain Innovations LLC | Builder of Top Quality BikePacking Accessories
> 
> ...


Welcome! I just added you the to master list at the top.


----------



## T-manTorin (Nov 3, 2012)

*Thanks TobyGadd*

Hey Thanks Toby,
Appreciate the listing. I hope to encourage our Inland Northwest Communtiy to get out there and explore our area here in the Inland Northwest using the sport of Bikepacking. We have massive opportunities and lots of trails and routes that are ripe for this sport of adventure and exploring.
Will try to be more of a contributor in the close future with information and shop talk to help our fellow Cyclist's.
Have a great day and enjoy the ride!


----------



## T-manTorin (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey there, FastMtnbiker33,
I like your set up. Nice job on the two peice system. Makes for adaptability! I also like the RED material..... Nice!


----------



## T-manTorin (Nov 3, 2012)

*Bike-Bag Man*

Hey there Bike-Bag Man,
Greetings from North Idaho, USA.... Really nice Framebag, great looking, clean and nice lines. I love the colors Grey and Black.... I use the same colors on my bags. Keep up the great work! Every now and then I view some of your trails and adventures that you guys have over there in the UK. Beautiful area and love your enthusiastic personalities. You guys Rock!


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Howdy all,

It's great to read about people making their own gear. But for the sake of keeping this forum organized, I've created a new DIY/MYOG thread so that this one can remain open for commercial vendors. Please post your projects to: http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-bike-expedition/make-your-own-bikepacking-gear-823877.html

EDIT: I moved a few threads over there to get things rolling!

Thanks!


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

just a short return about the Revelate Designs Tangle frame bag.

This bag is marvellous, only thing that disappointed me is that the velcro straps that are in contact with the frame tend to spoil the paint. They are very rubbish. 

So I fitted a Re-load frame pad 19 inches long in black color and no more problem ! I think all bikepacking framebags whatever the brand, that use velcro straps in cordura will spoil the frame's paint, so go for a frame pad


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

I too make bags and I have to come to the defense of my brethern. The cordura is for durability. I sew my velcro to cordura everywhere but the top tube. The Relevates are somewhat similar if I remember correctly. It's always a trade off. I try to tell people that if they're more worried about the paint than the bike, they might want to get another bike. 

To be quite honest, you'll probably never find a bag that doesn't rub the paint. No matter how tightly or of what material the bag or attachments are made you'll have that problem. The best thing to do it either put tape or protective film on your frame between the bag and the frame.


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

I agree with you in the way that using a frame bag will rub the frame, you cannot take this off. But there are solutions, like you said using duct tape, clear vynil sheets sticked on the frame, or simply use a frame pad when installing the bag. 

To me using a frame pad is not ugly as it is black like the bag. And it stays relatively discreet and well assorted to the frame bag.

The best alternative to this is using a seatbag. But I really appreciate to have things falling just right under my hands with the frame bag when I am rolling.

I am not a bikepacker, rather more an audax randonneur rider. And all these brands mentionned are a good alternative to classical randonneur bags without needing special mounts or support (like carradice).

I was on the way to request Revelate Designs to make a custom order, but I just read their warning on their website that they no longer procuce custom orders..... too bad ! 
My project was a kind of Pika seatbeag but twice wider, to be able to contain 24 liters. I wanted it to have as much space as the Carradice Super C saddlebag or Camper Loongflap.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Brigadier... I'll shoot you a message via PM as I live in Germany it's possible that I might be able to do something for you as I do mostly custom bags.


----------



## Derek.Endress (Nov 6, 2011)

*very nice set up*



vikb said:


> My Porcelain Rocket bags for my Surly Pugsley...very nicely made...:thumbsup:
> 
> I'm getting another custom frame bag for my 29er MTB so I can use the seat & bar bags with that bike as well depending how fat a tire I want to run.
> 
> ...


Scott of Porcelain Rocket is just finishing up my last 2 bags, (the frame and a tank) in the new white material like yours for my recently shipped Sasa BearGrease. Saddlebag and Handlebar bag are amazing and his attention to detail is awesome  I'll post a couple pics once I have all the bags on the bike!


----------



## rom1red (Jan 30, 2005)

Alpkit  with the sting ray.


----------



## rom1red (Jan 30, 2005)

shiftbikepacking from swiitzerland.


----------



## danballa (Jan 4, 2013)

This thread helps out a lot. Thanks for all the hard work you guys did to make it easier for me


----------



## kgreen6901 (Dec 5, 2012)

+1 - Thanks to all who posted here. I ordered a set of bags from Jeremy Cleaveland for my new Ogre. I've been instructed to report back in 10,000 miles. See you guys in a few years.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

So... I've been working on getting a "proper" website up and running. It's tough to do while attempting to fulfill orders and when you're not equipped with IT skills. In any case... we have a working (except for the blog page) at http://www.spokwerks.com and an Etsy page, for our smaller goods Sp. Below is a shot of my latest finished bag for a guy in Berlin.


----------



## Enzo149 (Sep 1, 2008)

Tim at Phantom packs did a great job with my gear and was excellent to deal with. I will be ordering from him again


----------



## Matt Thyer (Apr 10, 2013)

Haven't seen them up yet and just a tad surprised. Jandd has been making bikepacking gear since the 80's.


----------



## Musterer (Feb 26, 2012)

If you guys are around Golden, CO check out FunBags. Awesome name and logo.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fun-Bags-4-Bikes/189980394408931


----------



## SteveJfromtheSwitch (Feb 8, 2012)

does anyone know if anyone makes waterproof frame bags, like from the same material Ortlieb panniers are made from?


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

SteveJfromtheSwitch said:


> does anyone know if anyone makes waterproof frame bags, like from the same material Ortlieb panniers are made from?


As far as I know, no one does. Those fabrics are very heavy and hard to obtain as well as hard to work with (they're welded, not sewn). Plus, guaranteeing a bag is waterproof is quite difficult. For me, even though bikepacking bags (mine and others) are very water resistant, if I'm worried about it, I put it in a trash bag or a dry bag. Additionally, that adds a bit of padding for safety and to preserve quiet.


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

Great information here.
I got my bags from CDW about two years ago, yeah it was a little late and was hard to communicate at times but his work in fantastic, I have his frame and top tube bags on my bike for two years, I ride every day rain or shine and its still look like new, i dont know if he still work (anyone know ?) tried to contact him to to order bags for new bike but i get no answer to my emails.
came here to find other options if he he turn to be missing in action for a little longer... 
found plenty of options so thank you all.


----------



## fastmtnbiker33w (Feb 3, 2004)

Figured I'd better post an update since my introductory post mentioned that I don't make seat bags. After MANY requests I decided to go for it and in the past months I've made and sold more seat bags than I ever imagined.

So now I have the Fat Man and the Little Boy bags....both at $145. Some people have asked me why I don't charge less for the Little Boy. My response is that I should charge more for the Fat Man. If you are looking for a bargain, I also have some slightly used and "seconds" that I'm trying to get rid of as well. Absolutely nothing that would affect performance or durability.

Check my website for updated prices and pics on my semi-stock items.

Semi-Stock Products | Nuclear Sunrise Stitchworks

As predicted, orders picked up with the oncoming of summer. I'm still less than a week out on orders of custom frame bags. I'll be out of the shop from June 15 to August 22. So don't wait if you need something for the summer.


----------



## K Man (Jun 3, 2013)

Could you add my company -www.bikebagdude.com to your list please .I make Custom Frame Bags and other bits in Australia .Thanks


----------



## NTsnow (Jul 18, 2009)

Upski.com is now making a production framebag. It's a little different than typical framebags as it has a rolltop closure similar to a drybag. Easy to get into and use as it opens from the top and opens wide. Handmade by my friend Kevin in Carbondale, Colorado. He also makes kick ass upskis for wind ski mountaineering.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

K Man said:


> Could you add my company -www.bikebagdude.com to your list please .I make Custom Frame Bags and other bits in Australia .Thanks


Done!


----------



## K Man (Jun 3, 2013)

Cheers


----------



## tahic (Jul 21, 2008)

For those of us living down under I thought I would add in a recommendation for BikeBagDude. Great guy to work with and his products are well thought out and well made. I love my frame bag.


K Man said:


> Could you add my company -www.bikebagdude.com to your list please .I make Custom Frame Bags and other bits in Australia .Thanks


----------



## K Man (Jun 3, 2013)

The trick with waterproofing is that seams have to be taped externally. The method of making bags inside out and then turning them out as a finished product is much quicker to fabricate - but water will ingress through the seams and strap attachments . Bike bag dude frame bags are taped with 12mm venture tape every time fabric meets fabric -and I use laminated vx07 and vx21 for he panels -seriously good stuff-made with techniques from sail making world


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

affordable work-arounds for those who want to try bikepacking but cannot afford the good quality bags.....

USGI modular pouches/bags...
some require a form of rack to hold them; others are small enough to not need a frame/rack to hold them 
on this bike; an "Israeli Paratrooper bag" that I modified to attach to handlebars up front; and two MOLLE Sustainment Pouches as panniers on the small lightweight rack; more for touring/commuter duties; but these three bags can hold a decent amount of gear 

on this frame; I have two USMC First Aid Kits holding 2-qt canteens; on the top tube; via their MOLLE straps; and on the handlebars; I have two US Army Medic Pockets on there; with an aftermarket "butt pack" up front; (this is using a BMX High-Rise handlebar to support the buttpack)


on a normal handlebar; this is an USGI 3-day Training Pack with two ALICE 2-quart canteens attached; I think it has something like 600 cubic inches of room... plus the compression straps are sized to accommodate rolled up material (tents, sleep pads, et cetera)


I also use (no pics) a VooDoo Tactical general purpose brick shaped pouch on the back of my black bike's handlebar to carry small items; it is very handy and has enough room to hold a 15mm socket wrench, gloves, bungee cords, bike cable locks, small tools, and spare tire tube. 
there are other MOLLE items one could use on their bikes for different items...I've seen MOLLE Nalgene bottle carriers; gas mask pouches which would work as a frame bag by itself, or two as panniers; Molle Sleep System Carrier which is basically a much much bigger version of the 3-day training pack (same shape too); I find that the 3 day training packs holds more stuff than the MOLLE Sustainment Pouches; and are more versatile since they have webbing and compression straps to attach a variety of things to them. 
these items are made by various companies; most commonly Specialty Defense Systems (Specialty Plastics Division), but also Safariland, Michael Bianco, VooDoo Tactical, Condor, OE-Tech, BlackHawk Industries, Tactical Assault Gear, Tactical Tailor, Eagle Industries....some of these companies gear is a lot more expensive than others; shop around, I usually buy used/surplus since these are deeply discounted; and they've held up pretty good so far...not quite waterproof but have drainholes in the bottom for quickly draining water or sand or items


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

I made my own!


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Those look quite well done, especially for a first attempt. Have you had a chance to use them yet? You may, if you do another set, want to put in some sort of 'divider' to act as a way to help keep the bag from expanding too much left/right. On the other hand, you may have no problem. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyoracerX (Jul 25, 2009)

Oveja Negra Cuben/Xpac hybrid frame bag


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

I just ordered a Banjo Brother's "medium" frame bag for my Pugs. Looks like a decent frame bag for day-tripping. Price was right at $35, and it looks like it is about what I think I need. Should arrive tomorrow with some other stuff. I'll post a pic of it on my bike and a basic review after I've used it. (I have no experience with other frame bags, so I won't be able to compare it with any other similar products).


----------



## alias (May 9, 2005)

Toby, I think its FINALLY time to remove Carousel....aside from all the stolen money and false promises, their website is now spammed out and has nothing to do with bikes / bags anymore.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

alias said:


> Toby, I think its FINALLY time to remove Carousel....aside from all the stolen money and false promises, their website is now spammed out and has nothing to do with bikes / bags anymore.


Yep, you're probably right. Sad to see one of the pioneers of this sport go down in flames.


----------



## paulmt (Jan 4, 2012)

Toby - can you add Wanderlust Gear (Wanderlust Bikepacking Gear and Fatbike Pogies) to the list? We're a small, new business from western Montana making custom frame bags and handlebar systems as well as stock items such as stem bags, top tube bags and pogies. Thanks! -Paul/Wanderlust


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

paulmt said:


> Toby - can you add Wanderlust Gear (Wanderlust Bikepacking Gear and Fatbike Pogies) to the list? We're a small, new business from western Montana making custom frame bags and handlebar systems as well as stock items such as stem bags, top tube bags and pogies. Thanks! -Paul/Wanderlust


Sure thing. Welcome, and good luck with the new business!


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

Toby: Got another new business here, Rogue Panda Designs, which I just started up. It's my own one-man show based out of Flagstaff, AZ. Right now I'm making custom framebags, seat bags and panniers, but I'm open to other custom projects. Thanks!


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

NickSmolinske said:


> Toby: Got another new business here, Rogue Panda Designs, which I just started up. It's my own one-man show based out of Flagstaff, AZ. Right now I'm making custom framebags, seat bags and panniers, but I'm open to other custom projects. Thanks!


I'll get you right in!


----------



## Amo (May 26, 2014)

Hi Toby,

Would you mind adding Apidurato the list? We produce saddle, frame and handlebar packs, and we've just launched!

Here's a sneaky pic of our regular saddle pack:









Thanks


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Amo said:


> Hi Toby,
> Would you mind adding Apidurato the list? We produce saddle, frame and handlebar packs, and we've just launched!


Wouldn't mind at all. Done!


----------



## Amo (May 26, 2014)

That's great - thank you!


----------



## michelson (Mar 6, 2014)

This is very nice


----------



## lextek (Mar 24, 2004)

Man lots of info. Looks like most have lead times. Tough for us want it now guys.


----------



## dremags (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey,

Could you add me to the list? I'm a part time bag/accessory maker in Kansas City. I do about 95% custom work but, I do have some "stock" sized half bags for CX/Gravel bikes.

Instagram @ andrewthemaker
web @ atmhandmadegoods.com
facebook @ www.facebook.com/ATMHandmadeGoods


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

dremags said:


> Hey,
> 
> Could you add me to the list? I'm a part time bag/accessory maker in Kansas City. I do about 95% custom work but, I do have some "stock" sized half bags for CX/Gravel bikes.
> 
> ...


As a former K.C. resident (nearly 30 years).... it's cool to see someone there getting in on the game. I'm also a bag maker but I now live on the other side of the planet. You might see a few of my friends roaming around with hats or bags from me though. Still some connections there even after almost 10 years being gone. Do you have a Flickr page or something? I'd like to see more of your handlebar bag. What are you using as a lateral stiffener?


----------



## dremags (Apr 5, 2007)

I've seen your stuff before. Looks great! We probably know a few of the same people here in KC.

I don't have a Flickr page but, may think about setting one up as my website continues to develop. On the harness I use a fiberglass rod in two locations and closed cell foam to provide stiffness. Making more harnesses is on my to do list and I'll have more pictures when I make some.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

dremags said:


> Could you add me to the list?


Yep!


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

*Updated URL*

Would you be so kind as to update the URL for Rogue Panda Designs? I made a new website the other day, it's at:

Rogue Panda Designs | Innovative bike gear made in Flagstaff, AZ

Thanks!

Also, it might be kind of cool to list the locations of the companies after their links, so people can see who is closest to them. Buy local, after all. I'm willing to put in the leg work of looking up where everyone is from; send me a PM if you'd like me to do that.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Your link is updated.

As far as where manufacturers are located, I'm not sure that it really matters. I'm guessing that people will buy based on reputation more than anything. But I don't see any reason not to list it either. So feel free to send me a list of locations, and I'll add them.


----------



## fixed1313 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just my 2 cents. Location is a consideration as well as reputation. I prefer to buy local as often as possible, even if the product is a bit less refined. Hopefully increased sales and communication can help refine the product.


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

On that note, I didn't find Andrew the Maker's location by googling but it was in the thread a couple posts back, doh - Kansas City.


----------



## Stealthbikebags (Mar 15, 2015)

*Stealth Bike Bags - New Zealand Made*

Hi, could you please add me to the list? Have been making custom and some standard bags for about 6 months. Locally made in Wellington, New Zealand.

Stealth Bike Bags - Stealth Bike Bags
www.facebook.com/stealthbikebags
Instagram - @stealthbikebags

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Stealthbikebags said:


> Hi, could you please add me to the list? Have been making custom and some standard bags for about 6 months. Locally made in Wellington, New Zealand.
> 
> Stealth Bike Bags - Stealth Bike Bags
> www.facebook.com/stealthbikebags
> ...


Added!


----------



## abroekhof (Mar 27, 2015)

*Bag comparison spreadsheet*

I started to put together a comparison of bags and was thinking it would be good to make it collaborative. I have a Google Spreadsheet here:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1GS_pf0TrweZhOKxLoNBZMVWSrMEmq7gzt6XNvHMfKlE/edit?usp=sharing
which is editable.

Hope this might be helpful!


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

abroekhof said:


> I started to put together a comparison of bags and was thinking it would be good to make it collaborative. I have a Google Spreadsheet here:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1GS_pf0TrweZhOKxLoNBZMVWSrMEmq7gzt6XNvHMfKlE/edit?usp=sharing
> which is editable.
> 
> Hope this might be helpful!


Cool, thanks!


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Excellent, I have added my seat bags to the list. I still need to weigh and calculate capacity but they're there.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

dremags said:


> I've seen your stuff before. Looks great! We probably know a few of the same people here in KC.


I'm guessing we do... I still really miss K.C. singletrack. It's the best I've ever ridden anywhere in the world!

As it happens, we're making plans to be back in K.C. for a few days in September after doing the Smoke and Fire 400 in Idaho.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## kotabur (May 2, 2015)

Thank you for posting this, I've been searching for the perfect bag and didn't have much luck. Much needed, thank you!


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

abroekhof said:


> I started to put together a comparison of bags and was thinking it would be good to make it collaborative. I have a Google Spreadsheet here:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1GS_pf0TrweZhOKxLoNBZMVWSrMEmq7gzt6XNvHMfKlE/edit?usp=sharing
> which is editable.
> 
> Hope this might be helpful!


Many Thanks for compiling the data on all the different bags! I didn't realize how good of a deal mine was!
I've just updated mine with the weight of 13.3oz


----------



## Barefootnado (May 24, 2015)

Hi Toby! I came across RockGeist when I was searching etsy. Their website (Custom Bikepacking Gear | Built in Winston-Salem, NC) says they are based out of Winston-Salem, NC and they make both custom and off-the-rack bags - lead time is listed on the home page as 2.5 weeks right now.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Barefootnado said:


> Hi Toby! I came across RockGeist when I was searching etsy. Their website (Custom Bikepacking Gear | Built in Winston-Salem, NC) says they are based out of Winston-Salem, NC and they make both custom and off-the-rack bags - lead time is listed on the home page as 2.5 weeks right now.


Thanks. Added!


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, could you please add me to the list as well? located in Wheat Ridge, CO, custom and stock items. 
switchbackbikebags.com
or
facebook

thanks


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

brankulo said:


> Hi, could you please add me to the list as well? located in Wheat Ridge, CO, custom and stock items.
> switchbackbikebags.com
> or
> facebook
> ...


Added!


----------



## juanjomes (Oct 17, 2014)

I like this post.
Up!


----------



## geekonabike (Jun 1, 2010)

I run a full set of Home - Rogue Panda Designs bags & I couldn't be happier. Easy on the wallet, Great quality, Hand sewn, Custom fit (frame Bag) & Custom patterns/colors. What not to luv?


----------



## bedstriker (Oct 16, 2015)

NickSmolinske said:


> Toby: Got another new business here, Rogue Panda Designs, which I just started up. It's my own one-man show based out of Flagstaff, AZ. Right now I'm making custom framebags, seat bags and panniers, but I'm open to other custom projects. Thanks!


Nick any way to buy from you on a secure site? Having your cart system on a normal connection without SSL (eg http:// and not encrypted https://) is a no go in my book. Thanks!


----------



## wesMAmyke (Nov 12, 2005)

This is a vaguely bikepacking question. Can someone point me to a maker willing to do custom work? I tried emailing a few makers that claim to do custom work and got no response.

I would like to have a top tube pad/gas tank combo of some sort made, or maybe just a top tube pad. Nobody makes an off the shelf pad that is long/big enough.

Before you make fun of the top tube pad, the frame in question has a very odd pointy top tube. '92ish Mongoose, ffectionately referred to as the Toblerone top tube bike.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## ECR (Sep 25, 2013)

Frost River has added a couple waxed canvas bags for bikepacking...

https://www.frostriver.com/product-category/bike-bags


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Bushbiking. :thumbsup:


----------



## stashers (Mar 21, 2016)

*Addition to the list...STASHERS*

Hey would love to be added to the list - I'm a small bike gear company called STASHERS out of LA. I make The TubeTop bike tube coolers. They are modular, insulated lightweight bags that keep beers cold and coffee hot. Also great for just about any type of storage: food, tools, extra layers. I don't do custom but these are an affordable and versatile option to add to your collection. They come in a medium 15" 3 can and small 10" 2 can version with a large 20" version on the way. They fit standard cans with coozies on them, TallBoys, Bombers, water bottles - anything under 3" diameter. $20 - $25.

They work well with other bikepacking gear as well:


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd love to add you. Got a website?


----------



## stashers (Mar 21, 2016)

Great thanks! Sure it's getstashers.com and @stashers_ on instagram


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Added!


----------



## Daniel Middleton (Nov 11, 2014)

I've been happy with all three "Scout" bags from Giant. The prices are very reasonable in Japan. 2016 Giant Bicycle [ GEAR ]


----------



## Daniel Middleton (Nov 11, 2014)

New Ortlieb fully waterproof bikepacking bags
Ortlieb Handlebar-Pack Review - BIKEPACKING.com
Ortlieb Seat-Pack Review - BIKEPACKING.com


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

Addition: Arkel

Looks like they are starting to make Bikepacking bags:
Bikepacking - Bike Packing | By Arkel


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

mike_kelly said:


> Addition: Arkel
> 
> Looks like they are starting to make Bikepacking bags:
> Bikepacking - Bike Packing | By Arkel


Super, I'll add them.


----------



## Spinymouse (Jul 11, 2010)

*Carradice*

There's always the old-school Carradice brand.

Carradice of Nelson - bike bags, saddle bags and waterproof panniers

I've been pleased with my Camper Longflap, which is holding maybe a quarter to a third of its capacity in these photos.

















Perhaps not high-tech, but waxed cotton has a lot of fans in the bushcraft community.

While the Camper Longflap is wide, the width is carried up high. That way, it doesn't get in the way, hitting rocks and branches, like a set of panniers would.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Spinymouse said:


> There's always the old-school Carradice brand.
> 
> Carradice of Nelson - bike bags, saddle bags and waterproof panniers
> 
> ...


You have another picture of that bike? Classic set-up!


----------



## Spinymouse (Jul 11, 2010)

Muirenn said:


> You have another picture of that bike? Classic set-up!


Ask, and you shall receive. Here it is loaded up, but before I taped the handlebars. I was carrying enough stuff that I needed to use the longflap on the Camper during that trip:








And here are some pictures with the Carradice mounted on the handlebars:
http://forums.mtbr.com/surly/post-pics-your-surly-147976-52.html#post12814212
And some more: http://forums.mtbr.com/surly/post-pics-your-surly-147976-52.html#post12833345

All with the Camper Longflap, and other bags, in place to keep things OT for this thread.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Green Guru. Saddle Bag. Just picked one up from them at Interbike.


----------



## Endless Trails (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi! Would you mind adding me to the list as well? I run a one man company, Endless Trails Outdoor Equipment

I'm based in Gothenburg, Sweden where I make a large number of different waterproof bikepacking bags.

http://endlesstrailsoutdoorequipment.com/



























:thumbsup:


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks good! Added.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

*Rockgeist*

Greg Hardy at Rockgeist just finished up a set of custom bags for me. First class quality and a great guy to work with. Bikepacking Gear - Rockgeist


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Getting some bags made for my Pivot (non-fatbike) with Backcountry Stitch Works, here in Alaska. They do all types of custom shapes and sizes.

https://www.facebook.com/BackcountryStitchWorks/


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks. Added!


----------



## Rod Kimble (May 16, 2013)

Another UK company, Home Page Alpamayo Designs based out of Bath, England. All their stuff is handmade in Peru and is really solid gear. They do custom frame bags as well as a full range of cockpit and seatbags. I'm super happy with my setup!


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Rod. Added!


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

Anyone recognizes this large black frame bag?

https://www.bikepacking.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/specialized_diverge_1-4.jpg


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

toni31 said:


> Anyone recognizes this large black frame bag?
> 
> https://www.bikepacking.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/specialized_diverge_1-4.jpg


Specialized burra burra.


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

It does look sexy!

Is it worth the money or it there anything similarly better?


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Rod Kimble said:


> Another UK company, Home Page Alpamayo Designs based out of Bath, England. All their stuff is handmade in Peru and is really solid gear. They do custom frame bags as well as a full range of cockpit and seatbags. I'm super happy with my setup!


They tend to be out of stock on things, though.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

toni31 said:


> It does look sexy!
> 
> Is it worth the money or it there anything similarly better?


I have the burra burra pizza bag, and while the quality is ok, it's not up to the level of my Revelate stuff. The Revelate Tangle is worth looking at as an alternative.


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

This looks cheaper that Burra Burra, at least on the picture.

https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm/store.catalog/frame-bags/TangleFrameBag


----------



## fixed1313 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have had the Revelate Tangle for about 3 years with a couple thousand miles on it and love it. I can’t speak to other brands but the Revelate stuff holds up well, I have some of their other bags as well.


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

I have bought tangle and its perfect size for my bike, and the perfect width, not too wide so your knees dont rub. The zips do feel hard to close a bit, at least with one hand but I guess nothing serious.


----------



## MTBforlife (Apr 27, 2009)

Does anyone make a dropper post friendly bag?

Cheers,


----------



## mtbsnow (Jul 20, 2014)

*Two more back fabricators*

I would like to add two other brands, which I have had great experience with their products, and both are from Alaska:
Revelate Designs: Revelate Designs LLC
Becker Gear:http://www.beckergear.com

Becker Gear also makes down-tube bags suitable to carry water bottles and Coleman propane canesters.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

mtbsnow said:


> I would like to add two other brands, which I have had great experience with their products, and both are from Alaska:
> Revelate Designs: Revelate Designs LLC
> Becker Gear:http://www.beckergear.com


Revelate is already on the list (1st one ever added, actually), but I'll add Becker Gear.


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

MTBforlife said:


> Does anyone make a dropper post friendly bag?
> 
> Cheers,


We have a new one at Rogue Panda - we're actually giving one away on our Facebook and also on our Instagram page today. And then a preorder sale tomorrow.

There are also others: Rockgeist, Porcelain Rocket and Bedrock all have dropper bags available. Revelate is purported to be coming out with this spring as well.

But I do think ours has the best specs, and not just because we made it - it has 8.5 liter capacity, only 5 inches tire clearance required, and weighs in under 10 oz with the dyneema drybag option. And a very durable and stable design.


----------



## MTBforlife (Apr 27, 2009)

NickSmolinske said:


> We have a new one at Rogue Panda - we're actually giving one away on our Facebook and also on our Instagram page today. And then a preorder sale tomorrow.
> 
> There are also others: Rockgeist, Porcelain Rocket and Bedrock all have dropper bags available. Revelate is purported to be coming out with this spring as well.
> 
> But I do think ours has the best specs, and not just because we made it - it has 8.5 liter capacity, only 5 inches tire clearance required, and weighs in under 10 oz with the dyneema drybag option. And a very durable and stable design.


Thank you for the info. I will check out the info


----------



## Tiffe (Jan 29, 2019)

How about https://roadrunnerbags.us


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Tiffe said:


> How about https://roadrunnerbags.us


Thanks. Added!


----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

Didn't see this one yet...on the shores of Gitche Gumee!

https://www.cedaero.com/

Off the rack and custom bags. I got this half frame made custom a year ago and it is holding up well.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Carve It Up said:


> Didn't see this one yet...on the shores of Gitche Gumee!
> 
> https://www.cedaero.com/
> Off the rack and custom bags. I got this half frame made custom a year ago and it is holding up well.


Added. Thanks!


----------



## bikeeverywhereny (Oct 14, 2014)

*Surly Ogre Bike Review*

I just built this up custom. Rode it in Banff and recently took it out here upstate NY. Looking for some dirt this spring/ summer.


----------



## Outbackwack (Nov 17, 2018)

WOHO bags are currently at the top of my list.


----------



## KNTECH (Jul 11, 2020)

MTBforlife said:


> Thank you for the info. I will check out the info


https://www.travelaurochs.com/


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

Don't think Joe is on this list yet

Sturdy Bag Designs
Twin Cities, MN


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Outbackwack said:


> WOHO bags are currently at the top of my list.


Added. Thanks!


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

grubetown said:


> Don't think Joe is on this list yet
> 
> Sturdy Bag Designs
> Twin Cities, MN


Added. Thanks!


----------



## atufft (Sep 11, 2017)

ranier said:


> Going through the multiple threads here and I don't see one that has a comprehensive list of current bikepacking gear bag manufacturers. I've accumulated some bags from one source but have since found other places that offer them. So, in no particular order, here are some places that offer off-the-rack and custom frame and gear bags for your bikepacking rig.
> 
> Hope this helps for those looking into riding into the . Please add to the list as these are the ones I have come across so far.
> 
> ...





TobyGadd said:


> Thanks. Added!





TobyGadd said:


> Added. Thanks!


check out Old Man Mountain racks. I realize bags are latest hip trend, sort of like backpacker airline travel, but racks can carry heavier load off road. I spend 45 days in Congo rainforest off road with fat tire bike and Old Man Mountain racks which clamp to fork and stays, rather than depend on frame bolt, and direct to the axle. These racks are really light weight and strong. In my trip I had rigid carbon frame and fork, and the frame bags were found to have insufficient cargo space. Old Man Mountain | Bicycle Cargo Racks for All Bikes


----------



## Calsun (May 12, 2021)

I made my first set of panniers and was glad when I found a UK company, Campmor, that made high quality panniers and was willing to ship them to the US. My first 1000 plus mile trip my cargo load was 20+ lbs but the second trip it was down to 15 lbs. and after that it was 10 lbs or less and that was mostly a cook stove and my sleeping bag and bike tools and a couple of spare tires. With a light load I was much faster up in the mountains and I never had a spoke break although I did carry a few spares. 

I remember meeting a hobo on highway in California and he had a 3-speed bike with a small rear rack that held a small bundle wrapped in brown paper and tied with twine. He had a floor bike pump tied with twine to the top tube of the bike. No trains to ride for the most part and so he relied on the bike.


----------



## Pedalto_themetal (May 29, 2021)

Call it cheesy but after years of trying all sorts of different bike bags, racks, etc, last fall I bought a Topeak Explorer front rack, which to my surprise is rather bomb proof just based on where it's been. Wald 137 basket, that I cut off to be half as tall, and a Carsick One3seven roll top bag. My seat bag has all clothes, tent and sleeping bag so the 137 bag is mostly food/etc. EXPED pad on front, anything cages on fork legs. Works well bikepacking for me. I've packed 5 days food and relied on some awful water sources covering great backcountry terrain and and this system Carrie's weight rather well. Any alternative of rack and basket, and some stuff sacks and Voile straps or net is a good stable and versatile option for any size bike ride. Diggin it.
.
Pic is from Lockhart Basin Utah Mothers day weekend 2021. It was rather quiet.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

> Endless Trails Outdoor Equipment
> Sweden


This appears to be closed down.


----------



## ledled151 (Nov 13, 2021)

I'm a huge fan of the RoadRunner bags you mentioned - especially their handlebar bags. I've been trying to find a more affordable brand for my younger brothers bike and M-Wave bikepacking bags have lasted the longest so far.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah that looks like a lot of fun, more fun and more safe then riding on roads and highways.



Pedalto_themetal said:


> View attachment 1932810
> 
> 
> Call it cheesy but after years of trying all sorts of different bike bags, racks, etc, last fall I bought a Topeak Explorer front rack, which to my surprise is rather bomb proof just based on where it's been. Wald 137 basket, that I cut off to be half as tall, and a Carsick One3seven roll top bag. My seat bag has all clothes, tent and sleeping bag so the 137 bag is mostly food/etc. EXPED pad on front, anything cages on fork legs. Works well bikepacking for me. I've packed 5 days food and relied on some awful water sources covering great backcountry terrain and and this system Carrie's weight rather well. Any alternative of rack and basket, and some stuff sacks and Voile straps or net is a good stable and versatile option for any size bike ride. Diggin it.
> ...


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Ron Bell dropped some pics of his forthcoming bike packing stuff on the MLD Facebook group this morning. IME his stuff has been solid, I'm looking forward to seeing him more in this space.


----------



## J-Bone (Aug 26, 2008)

Pack Northwest


Built-to-last, packs, bags & accessories. Designed & constructed in Bellingham, WA USA.




packnw.com




Just bought a top tube and a handlebar bottle (hamster) bag from packnw.com out of Bellingham, WA. The hamster bag is 1 hand open/close.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

J-Bone said:


> Pack Northwest
> 
> 
> Built-to-last, packs, bags & accessories. Designed & constructed in Bellingham, WA USA.
> ...


Thanks. Added.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

schnee said:


> This appears to be closed down.


Thanks. Removed.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

atufft said:


> check out Old Man Mountain racks. I realize bags are latest hip trend, sort of like backpacker airline travel, but racks can carry heavier load off road. I spend 45 days in Congo rainforest off road with fat tire bike and Old Man Mountain racks which clamp to fork and stays, rather than depend on frame bolt, and direct to the axle. These racks are really light weight and strong. In my trip I had rigid carbon frame and fork, and the frame bags were found to have insufficient cargo space. Old Man Mountain | Bicycle Cargo Racks for All Bikes


Added. Thanks!


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

Just got a frame bag from Lead Out down in Cali. Quality seems excellent. Selection a little limited though for this new company.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

LanceWeaklegs said:


> Just got a frame bag from Lead Out down in Cali. Quality seems excellent. Selection a little limited though for this new company.


Thanks! Added.


----------

